
Dumping that good-for-nothing co-founder of yours - keiretsu

======
keiretsu
Now, i am sure some of you have encountered a good-for-nothing co-founder who
seems like a good fit early on but turns out to be a disappointment as time
dictates. Assuming you've decided enough is enough and you decided to look for
a new co-founder, what should be your course of action. Note that your
existing co-founder has some equity in your startup.

Should you start a new company with the new co-founder replicating the old
startup (which should take about a month at most) or stick with the old
company?

P.S. I'm assuming a web startup here. So replication here means doing a
similar site.

